

My name is cleared - Adrock
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/my-name-is-cleared/

======
mangala
Sounds like Google noticing people actually read your blog and now playing a
game of CYA (cover your ass).

Some tech managers can be horrible people though, because some of them,
(definitely not all, or even most) take their promotion to mean they're the
next coming of Steve Jobs/Mark Zuckerberg and are now allowed to step all
over, manipulate, and lie to whoever works under them to get ahead.

I've worked for guys like this and management turns a blind eye to it because
they too start to buy into that manager's fantasy.

Good on you for both pointing this bad guy out and getting a public apology
from the company Michael.

------
recuter
I'm aware of the fallout from the Michael Church Google Saga - it prompted him
to write lots of fun and interesting things here and elsewhere.

No idea about the saga _itself_ however, anybody care to sum up what
specifically the high ranking googler is apologizing for?

------
malandrew
Congratulations. Any word on what they plan to do to prevent anyone else from
being Churched in the future?

I know that in previous threads where employee evaluation and management has
been discussed that there have been some pretty good ideas suggested.

~~~
yuhong
I think michaelochurch was pushing for open allocation.

